# Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?



## Wulfsbarsch (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze zurzeit eine Minn Kota Traxxis 55 und überlege, evtl. auf den Torqeedo 1003 CL umzusteigen. Der Grund ist, dass man mit dem Minn Kota, mit dem ich ansonsten hundertprozentig zufrieden bin, einfach sehr lange braucht, um etwas weitere Strecken zurückzulegen. Das ist eben dem 12V-Antreib geschuldet und normal. Außerdem geht das ständige Schleppen und Heben des 25kg Akkus ganz schön in den Rücken, wenn man, wie ich, keine Möglichkeit hat, die Batterie an Bord zu laden.

Mir ist klar, dass preislich zwischen den Motoren Welten liegen, ich erwarte dafür aber auch eine deutlich höhere Geschwindigkeit und ein viel einfacheres Handling.

Mich würde nun interessieren, ob von euch schon jemand den Umstieg vom klassischen 12V-Angelbootmotor zum Torqeedo gewagt hat und wie die Erfahrungen sind. Hat sich der Umstieg gelohnt und seid ihr zufrieden, oder gibt es Kritikpunkte am Torqeedo, die bei Minn Kota besser gelöst sind? Oder ist der Minn Kota vielleicht sogar der bessere Motor fürs Angelboot?

Danke und Gruß
Wulf


----------



## fischbär (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Der Torqeedo ist ca. 4 mal stärker. Die Frage ist wie nah du mir deinem jetzigen Motor an die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit kommst. Das wird nämlich sich mit dem Neuen das Limit sein. Bootstyp, Kiellänge?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## allegoric (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Die max Rumpfgeschwindigkeit kann man sich ausrechnen anhand der Kiellänge, kurz nach Formel google. Davon ist natürlich auch die Bootform (Verdränger, Gleiter, Halbgleiter) und das eigentliche Gewicht abhängig. Für das E-Motor fahren ist natürlich ein Verdränger vorteilhaft. Ich habe diverse Torqeedo-Fahrer bereits gesehen, geht schon ab so ein Ding. V.a. mit nem leichten Schlauchboot rauscht das gut ab. Das einzige, was ich negativ finde ist, dass der Torqeedo leicht verzögert reagiert (auf Messe selbst ausprobiert). Ist meiner Meinung nach eine Gewöhnungssache, für Vertikalangler aber entscheidend. Was mich noch interessieren würde, ist wie man vom Benziner direkt auf einen Torqeedo Akku laden kann. Es gibt da ein Adapterkabel, aber eine Info ob und wie das funktioniert, vielleicht sogar über den Umweg eines 12 V Gel Akku (Startakku) wäre mir auch noch recht.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Danke für eure Antworten (ich weiß gar nicht, weshalb die Mail-Benachrichtigung nicht funktioniert hat)!

Das Boot ist ein Linder 400 Sportsman, welches ich auf dem Edersee nutze. Mit der max. Rumpfgeschwindigkeit wird es keine Probleme geben, denke ich.

Ein Problem, was ich bislang nicht bedacht habe, ist mir allerdings letzten Samstag aufgefallen: 

Da der Wasserstand zurzeit wieder extrem fällt, kommt man an manchen Stellen ganz schnell in Flachwasserzonen. Da ist es bei dem Minn Kota natürlich leicht, den schnell etwas höher zu ziehen und trotzdem noch die Schraube im Wasser zu haben. Ich glaube, mit dem Torqeedo geht das nicht. Und allein das Hochkippen des Torqeedo hilft mir auch nicht wirklich weiter, wenn ich dann rudern müsste. Die Ruder sollen künftig an Land bleiben (bis auf ein Notpaddel). Ich überlege daher gerade ernsthaft, ob der Torqeedo wirklich der richtige Motor ist. Schade eigentlich...

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## fischbär (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Kann man den nicht hochtrimmen?


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Gute Idee, werd ich mal recherchieren...


----------



## Enzpirat (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Den kann man genau so trimmen wie jeden anderen Aussenborder auch ( 4 Löcher). 
Ich fahre den 1003 jetzt seit er auf dem Markt ist und würde mir keinen anderen mehr kaufen um Strecke zu machen.. Aber Du kannst nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, der Minn Kota ist ein 12V Motor und der 1003 ein 29,6V Motor, klar daß der einen ganz anderen Wirkungsgrad wie der Minn Kota hat.
 Wenns Dir nur um die Gewichtsersparnis beim Akku geht, kannst Du auch den Traxxis mit einem Litium-Ionen 100Ah Akku betreiben, der wiegt dann auch nur noch 7 Kg und steht einem 105 Ah Bleiakku in nichts nach und das Paket zusammen ist noch günstiger wie der 1003.
Allerdings um zügig einen Platzwechsel zu fahren nicht so geeignet.

Mein Setup besteht aus einem Porsche 485 Boot, mit Minn Kota Terrova im Bug (meistens nur in Ankerfunktion) als Akku Li-Io 100AH (hält ewig) und im Heck für Strecke zu machen den 1003. 

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Mohene_Luna (1. August 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe mich auch für einen Torqeedo entschieden. Grund war hierzu einfach die Motortechnologie (BLDC). Einen Gleichstrommotor wollte ich aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht haben, so ein BLDC ist einfach um Welten Effizienter. Deshalb erreichst du mit weniger Kapazität eine viel höhere Reichweite, die Lebensdauer ist größer, Wartungsfrei und nebenbei hat er auch noch für das Geld eine ordentliche Leistung. Nachteilig ist nur die Geräuschkulisse.
Aber du kannst dir auch mal die Alternative von Aquamot anschauen, die haben einen Asynchronmotor verbaut. Kommen an die Effizienz wahrscheinlich nicht ganz am Torqeedo rann, sind dafür aber wesentlich robuster und leiser. 
Ansonnsten gibts auch noch ePropulsion. Die machen einen sehr interessanten Eindruck, kann ich aber sonnst nichts zu sagen. 

Im übrigen schaffe ich mit meinem Boot mit dem Torqeedo eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit die bei 10,4 km/h liegt und übersteige damit sogar die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit. Für einen Elektromotor in der Preisklasse finde ich das ein super Ergebnis, wer noch mehr will muss dann richtig tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (1. August 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Vielen Dank für die weiteren zwischenzeitlichen Antworten!

Genau die Geräuschkulisse ist der Grund, weshalb ich mittlerweile von dem Motor etwas Abstand genommen habe. Ich habe ihn letztens mal auf dem Edersee live gesehen und fand, dass der Motor wirklich laut ist. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das irgendwann nervt...


----------



## Mohene_Luna (1. August 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Ja, das kann schon nerven. Wenn man den Motor nur nutzt um eine andere Stelle anzufahren finde ich persönlich den Sound völlig okey. Stundenlanges Schleppangeln finde ich (und ich glaube auch die Fische) recht nervig.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (1. August 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Den eProplsion kannte ich bislang allerdings noch gar nicht. Hab mir auf youtube gerade mal ein Video angesehen: Der scheint wirklich extrem leise zu sein. Sieht allerdings irgendwie auch verblüffend nach dem Torqeedo-Nachbau aus...

Werde mich da mal schlau machen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Baitmaker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Umstieg auf Torqeedo 1003 - wer hat Erfahrungen?*

Überlege mir auch ein Torqeedo anzuschaffen. Lässt sich mit so einem Motor überhaupt Vertikal angeln? Also Backtrolling betreiben?


----------

